# PE Class in San Francisco??



## Mistaandy (Jul 28, 2010)

Hey Everyone,

I live in San Francisco, I am about to take the National 8 hour test and i want to take a review course. Does anyone one know a good course i can take for this in SF?

I heard about Dr. Mansour www.passpe.com, I was wondering if anyone has taken this course and can give me thier option on it?

Thanks,


----------



## yoni (Aug 8, 2010)

Mistaandy said:


> Hey Everyone,
> I live in San Francisco, I am about to take the National 8 hour test and i want to take a review course. Does anyone one know a good course i can take for this in SF?
> 
> I heard about Dr. Mansour www.passpe.com, I was wondering if anyone has taken this course and can give me thier option on it?
> ...



Hi, I live in Berkeley, I am also starting to prepare to te PE (Civil) Exam. I am looking for books/ courses etc...

I do not have much info yet, but i will let you know as soon as I find something. Please let me know if you have already found anything. Also, I am looking for a study partner to work with in the weekends and week days evenings, please let me know if you are interested.

I work in pleasant hill; i am doing structural engineering (mostly seismic work).

fill free to drop me a line.

Thanks,

Jonathan

[email protected]


----------



## civilized_naah (Aug 9, 2010)

If you are OK with an online (LIVE WEBINARS) course, you can see the details about this one. Starts soon.


----------



## yoni (Aug 9, 2010)

civilized_naah said:


> If you are OK with an online (LIVE WEBINARS) course, you can see the details about this one. Starts soon.


I'll check it out. Thanks


----------



## November (Aug 11, 2010)

Mistaandy said:


> Hey Everyone,
> I live in San Francisco, I am about to take the National 8 hour test and i want to take a review course. Does anyone one know a good course i can take for this in SF?
> 
> I heard about Dr. Mansour www.passpe.com, I was wondering if anyone has taken this course and can give me thier option on it?
> ...


With my background, I needed a course, one that was really good for practical problems. For this I took the Excel Test Prep course, http://www.exceltest.com/pe.html. It's not that they didn't do theory, but the practical was outstanding. The guy that came in from Texas and covered geotechnical saved by rear-end. This course is in the bay area. After taking this course I passed the civil.

I took Dr. Mansour's seismic and survey. I liked the Excel Test Prep better.

NOVEMBER


----------

